# Heatpress vinyl on hoodies?



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Has anyone had any problems with thermoflex plus sticking to 50/50 hoodies? I have a med sized order ready for production and although I have done some vinyl on hoodies have seen fine edges not stick properly. Usually a re-press fixes the problem and out the door they go. I have never had a returned product which is nice. This is an expensive order and want to be on the lookout for any problems.

Please post up with your thoughts.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I've never tried it with 50/50, but it sticks extremely well to 90/10  Experiment with both hot peel and cold peel if it doesn't stick with one method, yes I don't care what the recommend LOL.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Dave, I looked at the directions from Thermoflex Plus(Specialty Materials) and they show that it is available for Blends so I don't think you will have a problem using it on Hooded sweatshirts. I have done both 100% and 50/50 with no problems. I switched to Gorilla Grip about 5 months ago due to the fact that it can be used on blends, 100%, polyester and nylon. The rolls are also 19" by 5,10yds and the price is close to the Thermoflex, now I don't have to stock as much vinyl. Hope this helps you, good luck.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah I have to use a thick backer board and higher pressure to make sure all the edges take. The thermal lined ones are the worst for me, but the thin fleece ones press great.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I use a teflon pillow for the front of the hoodies. It helps get the pressure past all the seams and layers.

I try to tweek the designs to remove thin lines and sharp points if possible.
I've noticed after a few washes, you can feel the sharp points standing up when you rub your hand across the vinyl. A slightly rounded point sticks better. 

I always press again after removing the mylar.


----------



## scottie (Nov 20, 2006)

I just did 75 hoodies with Thermoflex Plus, they were 50-50 and had no problems. I heat pressed at 350 for 30 seconds and all was fine.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I use a sports film from Twill USa (5 yard is about 26.00) and have not had any problems with it sticking to 50/50 or 100% cottom and have used it up to 13 oz hoodies.

320 degrees for about 10 seconds.


----------



## PVBeach (Mar 28, 2007)

What is the trick for getting pass the bulge on the front of a hooded sweatshirt that also has pockets. Any trick to getting the presser just right for in the middle. I have a 16x20 heat press.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

PVBeach said:


> What is the trick for getting pass the bulge on the front of a hooded sweatshirt that also has pockets. Any trick to getting the presser just right for in the middle. I have a 16x20 heat press.


You need a telfon pillow to insert on the inside I think.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You need a telfon pillow to insert on the inside I think.


Correct on the teflon pillow. 

I ended up getting all the sizes imprintables sells. They help you with sleeves, tote bags and hoods, and help you work around zippers, hoodie pockets etc.


----------



## PVBeach (Mar 28, 2007)

I heat pressed gorilla grip from stahls on 100% cotton and it looks wrinkled. Any suggestions. It does work great on nylon.


----------

